# holding blinds/lining poles



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Looking for a decent holding blind and several lining poles.

Can these be made inexpensively, or is it easier just to buy them.


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

I bought lining poles from lion country, but once I got them, i decided next time i would build them out of pvc. If you do build yours, use the design of lion country's safety lining poles. I have 3 of them; they are great (you can turn the point around for storage.).

re holding blinds, we just build our own. if you can weld, just use rebar and get some camo tarp. I will try my next one out of pvc.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I made mine out of 1.25" round wood stock. Drilled a 1/4" hole in one end about 4" deep, and filled with waterproof glue. Insert a spike about a foot long into the hole, tap the spike to set the point into the pole, and grind off the head of the spike.
I painted one side orange, and the other camo for multi use. Seems to work fine.


----------



## Thomas Pe?a (Jan 3, 2003)

I have used pvc pipe with elbows and such which worked out fine. Breaks down real easy. For something simple, garden stakes with the camo material locked tied onto the garden stakes - hunted behind one many times and rolls up small.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I did what Lablover did only rather than glueing in a spike, I scewed in a long wood screw and cut off the head. It's not pretty but it is effective and cheap.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I did what Lablover did only rather than glueing in a spike, I scewed in a long wood screw and cut off the head. It's not pretty but it is effective and cheap.


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

Tractor Supply has white plastic fence stakes that have a foot step to push them in the ground.

You can paint them orange if you choose. They are just a little over $1.00!

Much easier than making one or ordering them and paying shipping.

These are the best you'll find for blind poles.

Here's what they look like... http://electric-deer-fence.com/electricdeerfences/electricfenceposts/#plastic (click on Plastic Step In Posts)

Hope this helps,

Keith


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

*BLIND POLES*

I HAVE HAD/TRIED ALL OF THEM AND I NOW USE A SIMPLE 1X3 INCH OF PINE WHICH I CUT INTO DIFFERENT LENTHS (LONGER FOR DISTANCE) AND PAINT THEM ORANGE AND DRILL OUT THE BOTTOM AND GLUE A PEICE OF 1/4 INCH ROD INTO THE BOTTOM. YOU CAN TURN THE WOOD SO YOU CAN EITHER SEE ALL 3-4 INCHES OR TURN MORE TO SEE ONLY THE SIDE PROFILE. ANOTHER GOOD THING IS IF ONE OF YOUR TRAINING BUDDYS FORGET TO PICK IT UP YOU LOOSE ONLY A PIECE OF WOOD. TRUST ME THEY WORK GREAT)


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

I use golf club shafts that I have picked up. They can be acquired at golf clubs or golf repair places--usually for free. I wrap them with orange tape and just push them into the ground.

Dan


----------

